# Nude oil pastel artist identification



## 20dllrnosebld (7 mo ago)

Bought this large original oil pastel painting in Wisconsin a year or two ago from a flea market. The image really drew me, since the subject is different than your typical perfect blonde all nudes seem to portray. The sketchy style is also something that seems to pull me in. (Believed to be oil or acrylic pastel, very chalky and clumpy appearance of build-up that leads me to this assumption.)

Unfortunately, I have had little luck finding the artist. I would assume the piece was made in 1994, as per the signature.

My best guess for the name would be something like a

“P. Atwauts”
“P. Arwauts”
P-something, A-something, definitely ending in “ts”.

Piece name is most likely the name of the subject? “Nora” would be my guess, but it looks more like an M than an N. “Moira”maybe? Any advice or suggestions here would be appreciated.

The piece was framed at Michael’s and is behind what I assume is conservation glass. Incredibly heavy piece, maybe about 15-20lbs. Back is nicely papered, so I’d like to avoid tearing the back open to find a signature that may not exist, or may be just as illegible as the one in front.

I’d love to hear your thoughts on this piece, if you know anything about the possible artist, or have anymore name guesses. Thanks guys


----------

